# John Deere LT155



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am working on a John Deere LT155 Riding mower. I need to check the switch on the mower deck actuating lever. The plug has 4 wires coming from it. Does anyone have a wiring diagram or know which wires to jump so I can determine if the switch is bad or not.

Thanks in advance for the help. It is greatly apprediated.


----------



## MST (Apr 19, 2007)

I am not familiar with your specific model however, I hope this helps. I am assuming the switch is a plunger style switch. The contact leads are either normally open (NO) or normally closed (NC), and they may even be marked. If you have a multimeter with a continuity test option, use it to determine if the switch is functioning properly. I hope that helps. If you need anything further shout and let us know how you made out.


----------

